
And now we give you, the Powered triple gear (video) - ColinWright
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhXjevOY_uk
======
ColinWright
Here's a link to the paper that talks about the theory and construction:

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1304.6859>

